
Lower refunds amplify calls to restore key tax deduction - howard941
https://thehill.com/policy/finance/431227-tax-filing-season-heats-up-fight-over-key-deduction
======
cascom
I have serious existential doubts about our country's future when I read
articles like this. Are people really that innumerate? from the article:

"Most taxpayers, even in high-tax states, are expected to receive a reduction
in their tax liability."

So people would rather pay higher taxes, and make a large interest free loan
to the federal government?

